# BSNL Broadband frequent disconnection problem



## baiju (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi, I have a 500BB (night unlimited) 2mbps combo plan. Two months back my modem conked off due to lightning. Then I purchased a new modem 'Belkin G Wireless Modem Router' from ebay. Now the problem is that the connection gets disconnected frequently like 3 or 4 times in a minute. sometimes it will work without any problem. I have never experienced such a problem before. I'm using the modem in bridged mode so that i dial from my pc to establish the connection. I contacted the exchange and they said the problem may be with the new modem. Any suggestions? Will the always on mode help? If using this method, then how will i disconnect before 2am and 8am?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 16, 2011)

Please elaborate the DSL goes off or the connection from the pc also try seeting the modem to PPPOE mode and set the idle disconnect timeout to never 
If the DSL goes off then prob. is the line problem then take it to the BSNL office & check it there connected to ur line otherwise it is a PC or modem problem try checking with another PC or Laptop if possible check ur modem in ur friends place first u have to findout what is the reason of the problem try these & get back good luck


----------



## baiju (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks. i actually tried all the above, but the problem persists. I think it is a problem with  the exchange.


----------



## Anish (Jul 16, 2011)

Register a complaint in BSNL and ask them to come and check the telephone cable. A damaged cable also causes exactly the same problem stated by you.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 16, 2011)

U r welcome better off u rush to their office with ur modem on monday & tell them to check it there connected to ur phone line then let us know what happened


----------



## nims11 (Jul 16, 2011)

goto your modem config page and see your SNR and attenuation value. what is it?

also what is your current ADSL mode?

try connecting your landline phoneset to the line and check for any noise.

regarding on how to disconnect in always on mode, you can do that easily through the modem config page. btw you can also leave it on and schedule your downloads through the scheduler of your download client.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 17, 2011)

yeah like nims11 said monitor snr and attenuation value for 5min


----------



## baiju (Jul 18, 2011)

Anish said:


> Register a complaint in BSNL and ask them to come and check the telephone cable. A damaged cable also causes exactly the same problem stated by you.





mithun_mrg said:


> U r welcome better off u rush to their office with ur modem on monday & tell them to check it there connected to ur phone line then let us know what happened



@Anish and Mithun - Thanks for the reply. I already contacted them.



nims11 said:


> goto your modem config page and see your SNR and attenuation value. what is it?
> 
> also what is your current ADSL mode?
> 
> ...





v.Na5h said:


> yeah like nims11 said monitor snr and attenuation value for 5min



I have set the modem in bridged mode so that i dial from my pc. There is no noise in telephone. I want to disconnect the modem before 2am and before 8am so as to avoid adding the data downloaded during that time to the download limit (1.5GB). I have found a tool that will reset the modem at these time. 

This what is shown in the modem page

ADSL 				
   Type 	Interleave Path 			
   Status 	SHOWTIME 			
    		Downstream	Upstream

   Data rate(Kbps) 		992	836

   Noise Margin 		25	4

   Output power(dBm) 		8960	0

   Attenuation(dB) 		15	6

Also I'm getting 90 to 100KBps download speed only. I have read in the forum others getting 200KBps or so.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 18, 2011)

If you want to connect & disconnect at specific times try creating 2 Batch files by using the Rasdial command & schedule them to run at the specific times using task sccheduler
For connect "Rasdial urconnectionname username password"
For disconnect "rasdial urconnectionname /disconnect"
Type Rasdial /? for more info


----------



## baiju (Jul 18, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> If you want to connect & disconnect at specific times try creating 2 Batch files by using the Rasdial command & schedule them to run at the specific times using task sccheduler
> For connect "Rasdial urconnectionname username password"
> For disconnect "rasdial urconnectionname /disconnect"
> Type Rasdial /? for more info



I'm using the same method. It is not about connecting or disconnecting at specific time, but disconnection problem. The connection disconnects automatically as worst as 5 to 10 times in a minute. sometimes it will work without any problem. This happened after my old modem fried in a lightning. Interesting - the connection broke atleast 5 times while writing this.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 18, 2011)

your SNR up is too low.
you didnt tell your modem's current ADSL mode..
see if it is set to something like ADSL2+ or ADSL2+AUTO


----------



## baiju (Jul 19, 2011)

What is  the recommended SNR? I will check again and report the adsl mode.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 19, 2011)

atleast above 10 or 15


----------



## titoforu (Jul 19, 2011)

some time ago i have same prob with my Nokia Siemens modem. In my case it's a power adapter problem.


----------

